# Biker aus Regensburg, Raum Kelheim



## kate82 (24. Juli 2010)

Hi Leute, suche Biker aus Regensburg oder Raum Kelheim die mit mir FR/DH fahren....

LG


----------



## flockmann (6. August 2010)

Hi Kate.
Müssen halt mal was ausmachen...
Bin zwar ein Hardtailer aber für alle Spässe mit dem MTB zu haben...

Grüsse Flo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nimbus_leon (24. August 2010)

Hallo,

mein Cube AMS 125 SE ist zwar nicht so ne DH-Waffe wie dein grünes Monster, aber ich bin für jeden Spaß zu haben ;-) Bin immer auf der suche nach Bikern in Rgbg!

Als Student hab ich auch des öfteren Zeit.... ^^

Wohne direkt in der Altstadt und bin jederzeit startklar! Donnestag bin ich aber erst mal für 4 Tage in den Alpen "JUHU" !!! MSN oder Yahoo: [email protected]

Gruss
Christoph


----------



## freedope (24. August 2010)

hallo,

wenn mein schlüsselbein wieder verheilt ist(hoffentlich mitte september) dann bin ich gern für fr-touren oder dh zu haben! mein neues bike will ja auch gefahren werden!!
einfach hier mal was posten!!

gruss


----------



## FirstOfTwo (31. August 2010)

Hallo Kate bin eigentlich auch auf der suche nach mitfahrern aber keiner aus meiner Bekanntschaft ist dazu bereit mit seinem Rad wie ein irrer queer durch den Wald zu radln oder in irgend einer Hinsicht sich 20cm vom Boden weg zu bewegen. Ich bin nicht gerade ein Anfänger, aber ich möchte auf jeden Fall dazu lernen. Ich finde wenn man nicht allein is macht das auch mehr Spaß.
i komm aus der Nähe von Abbach, also Sinzing is net weit. Riedenburg auch net u in Oberndorf is auch die ein oder andere g... Abfahrt. (ja nagut.... was man von ca. 100 Höhenunterschied rausholen kann) 
ah... beim Betrachten diener Fotos kommt mir die Frage ins Hirn, warst du letzte Woche mal im Sinzinger Forst mit ner Freundin unterwegs?
LG


----------



## Xplosion51 (21. September 2010)

Servus,


suche Leute im Raum Bad Abbach. Am liebsten FR bzw. Bikepark


mfg


----------



## heintz1 (20. Oktober 2010)

Hey,

Ich suche eigentl jmd von den Bayerwald-Locals... 

Wem sagt diese Tour hier etwas?

Wie siehts dort wettertechnisch am WE bzw mit der Fahrbarkeit aus?

Grüße


----------



## godzai (20. Oktober 2010)

heintz1 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Ich suche eigentl jmd von den Bayerwald-Locals...
> 
> ...



Hi,

kenn das Gebiet sehr gut. Was die Leute da gefahren sind ist nur eine von zig Varianten rund um den Hirschenstein. Beim beschriebenen Trail 2 handelt es sich um den Mühlgrabenrundweg - ein Traum. 

Wegen Wetter. Wir sind letzten Sonntag noch gefahren. Du hälst es aber keine fünf Minuten am Hirschenstein aus (ca. 4 Grad und durchgeschwitzt), außer die Sonne kommt raus - dann ist es sehr schön und Du hast (evtl.) Blick bis in die Alpen (das Glück hatten wir vor drei Wochen - Bilder auf meiner hp). Die Wege sind gut fahrbar, aber schmutzig.

Wochenende soll es ja schön werden.... 

Bis dann

godzai


----------



## heintz1 (20. Oktober 2010)

TY,

Am WE also lange Hose, dicke Handschuhe und Fleece einpacken, sonst wirds kühl.

Aber das Wetter soll nicht so übel werden...


----------



## godzai (20. Oktober 2010)

Denk das ist eine gute Entscheidung.  Evtl. fahren wir uns ja übern Weg.


----------



## stahlwok (26. Oktober 2010)

Hey Jungs und Mädels, habs in dem anderen Rgbg Thread schon gepostet, nur scheint der ein wenig ausgestorben zu sein  Deswegen frag ich einfach hier nochmal:

Gibts bei euch auch Leute die am WE mitm DH'ler/Freerider unterwegs sind?
Ich komme eigentlich aus Nürnberg, bin aber gelegentlich am Wochendende  in Regensburg. Hab schonmal weng im Internet nach Spots gesucht,  allerdings wurde in Regensburg wohl einiges gesperrt(?!) (->  Wallhalla gabs was, kann das sein?)

Würde gern mal das Rad mit nach Rgbg nehmen und ein paar Strecken abfahren.

Also: Locals meldet euch! Schließe mich auch gerne Gruppen an, soll ja hier nicht alles preisgegeben werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dageed (29. Oktober 2010)

Servus, 
wir sind regelmäßig auf den Trails westlich von Regensburg unterwegs, derzeit maximal zu zweit und würden uns über Zuwachs unserer ausbaufähigen MTB-"Gruppe" freuen. Kategorisch einzuordnen in FR(-Touren) und technische Trails. Bei Interesse einfach mal melden, mitfahren und Trails rocken  
Ride on! daGeed


----------



## H.B.O (5. November 2010)

bin morgen um regensburg local trails fahren,(wahrscheinlich Burgweinting) wenn jemand bock hat pm
mfg


----------



## OLB EMan (6. November 2010)

H.B.O schrieb:


> bin morgen um regensburg local trails fahren,(wahrscheinlich Burgweinting) wenn jemand bock hat pm
> mfg


 
burgweinting is doch flacher als flach  
war da schon ewig nimmer, aber wahrscheinlich da wo der NS-Drop steht/stand?


----------



## heintz1 (8. November 2010)

frecher Themenwechsel,

wo finde ich einen Shop, der einem den LRS ordentl zentriert? bei einem einigermaßen angemessenen Preisrahmen...

Grüße


----------



## OLB EMan (8. November 2010)

Stell dich net so an und machs selbst ... Das kann doch jedes baby...


----------



## H.B.O (8. November 2010)

@ OLB EMan: jo da liegen noch Bretter, da sind aber noch ein paar coole und gut geshapte Hüpfer (+ stepup, wallride)  die man zum Teil als kurze Line fahren kann. Die Kompressionen sind auch cool, nichts weltbewegendes aber doch lustig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heintz1 (9. November 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Stell dich net so an und machs selbst ... Das kann doch jedes baby...



Verdammte Axt, dein Tip wäre im Nachhinein Gold wert gewesen  Für die Rechnung hätte ich auch noch 2 oder 3 Stunden rumprobiert.


----------



## rotzifotzi (23. November 2010)

*ÜbelsteDrohungAusstoss*

so und etz?


----------



## H.B.O (3. Dezember 2010)

weiß jemand welcher trail annähern fahrbar ist (schee platt etc.)? danke


----------



## Xplosion51 (6. Mai 2011)

fährt morgen irgendjemand zum Bikepark Geißkopf ?


----------

